

Some Americans plan to work until 80 - kaffeinecoma
https://www.wellsfargo.com/press/2011/20111116_80IsTheNew65

======
TMK
I plan to work until my death. Will keep writing code rest of my life. Once
I'm around 70-80 I think i'm going to focus on writing artificial intelligence
with memories of mine programmed into it, so the artificial intelligence
actually will think that it's me.

